# Ha! He looks like an old man watching TV



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Just walked over to the cage and found Tempy sitting like this...


Too funny!


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

AWwww what a cutie!! ^-^


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

He can not hold the remote, or you would Nat Geo...


----------



## Rugrats (Jul 29, 2015)

Too cute!


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

I literally fell over laughing when I saw his furry face like "huh?"


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

now that's a great pic , he looks mighty comfy


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

that is honostly the cutest thing ive seen all week. <3


----------

